# Morgue room pneumatic door prop



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This is our morgue room. The lighting is bright just for filming. The actual lighting will be LED spotlights and darker. This is controlled with a Pico Boo controller and is triggered with a switch on the door. When the door is opened, the switch turns on the controller and plays the recording and then triggers the air valve. I am only using one valve, so the door closes with a spring.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh my freaking gosh! That is friggen brilliant!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Pretty cool, sure to get some scares.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I love the whole room


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great it should definitely scare plenty of people.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Looks great it should definitely scare plenty of people.


I tried this out on my son and he usually is a hard one to scare with my props and YES it worked perfectly!!!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

It scared me while watching the video when I first heard it, nevermind in real life!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That looks pretty awesome, but I have no idea why you would have bodies hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Great prop. I'm sure it is amazing in the dark.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I LOVE THIS!!!!! Totally creeeped me out. 

Ya know, I haven't been in the mood to build this year... til I watched this video... thank you.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

CreeepyCathy said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!!! Totally creeeped me out.
> 
> Ya know, I haven't been in the mood to build this year... til I watched this video... thank you.


The best part was watching my son check out the room and the prop goes off!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

goneferal said:


> That looks pretty awesome, but I have no idea why you would have bodies hanging from the ceiling.


It's just for looks. The room prior to this is the autopsy room. They leave there where the doctor has someone on the table, and then they enter this room where the bodies are hanging after the autopsies.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's going to get a lot of people jumping. The whole morgue room looks great.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Spooky1 for the comment.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks great! I am doing someting similer.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Looks good, like the banging door!!


----------

